# [BC-Gilde] Neubeginn auf einem RP-PvE - Allianz



## Angram. (1. Dezember 2006)

* Ich grüße Euch, Streiter der Allianz*

Schön das ihr in diese, zugegeben, maroden Hallen gefunden habt.
Hier werden Euch nun einige wichtige Informationen gegeben.

Mit dem World of Warcraft AddOn "The Burning Crusade" wird sich dem Spieler eine vollkommen neue Welt eröffnen.
Neue Schauplätze an denen es vor Gefahren und gar Üblen nur so wimmelt, wollen erkundet werden. Finstere Orte die als Tummelplätze der Bösartigen wollen gesäubert werden. Faszinierende Bilder der Wunder dieser Welt wollen gesehen werden.
Alles in allem bietet das AddOn eine große Vielzahl an Neuerungen, Veränderungen aber auch Chancen für einen Neubeginn.


Viele sind ihrer Welt überdrüssig, verstoßen worden oder sind gar den Heldentod gestorben.
Ebenso viele Seelen finden zum ersten Male in unsere Welt und müssen sich genau wie all die anderen zurechtfinden in diesen unwirtlichen Zeiten.

Seid ihr auf der Suche nach einer Gemeinschaft die einen Neubeginn auf einem der kommenden RP-PvE Servern wagt? So lest die folgenden Zeilen weiter.


Wir wollen einen *Allianz-Neubeginn* auf einem der neuen Server (die wohl mit BC on gehen werden) wagen. Geplant ist ein *RP-PvE Server* der mit (oder kurz vor) dem Erscheinen von Burning Crusade (voraussichtlich 16.01.07) online gehen wird.
Sollte ein neuer RP-Server Release nicht stattfinden, dann wählen wir einen der jüngsten RP-Server.


Wir streben danach, den PvE-Content bestmöglich zu meistern ohne dabei das RP zu vernachlässigen. PvP ist ein Bestandteil dieses Spiels und wird sicherlich auch nicht zu kurz kommen.
Das PvE-Engame Ziel ist ein gildeninterner Schlachtzug der sich mutig und wacker den Herausforderungen der neuen Instanzen (~25er Raidinstanzen) stellt.
Das RP-Ziel ist die Mitwirkung und Unterstützung von RP-Projekten auf dem Server.



- Wir bieten erfahrenen aber auch blutjungen WoW-Spielern die Chance auf eine Gilde, die sich eher als Familie sieht denn als Söldnerbund.

- Wir bieten einen starken Zusammenhalt und bauen auf Unterstützung innerhalb unserer Gemeinschaft
(Gildenbank, Questhilfe, gemeinsame Unternehmungen).

- Wir bieten ein demokratisches und faires Gildensystem (Rangsystem; Mitsprache)
sowie für den internen Schlachtzug ein faires DKP-System.

- Wir bieten Plattformen für nette Plaudereien, Möglichkeiten fürs RP, und vielem mehr.



Vorraussetzungen die erfüllt werden sollten:

- Ein Mindestalter ist zweitrangig. Ihr solltet aber eine gewisse Reife zu erkennen geben.

- Der TS2-Client sollte installiert sein und ein Headset mit Micro vorhanden sein.

- Regelmäßige Spielzeiten sind ebenso gefordert. Das heisst nicht 24/7 online sein, aber ein paar mal die Woche solltet ihr euch blicken lassen.

- Aktiv am Gildenleben teilhaben, mitwirken und die Gilde sowie ihre Ziele voranbringen.

- Einen Sinn für RP haben. Keinem wird das Rollenspiel vorgeschrieben, da jeder für sich selbst RP definiert, aber ihr solltet das RP anderer achten.

- Spieler der Sparte: "Roflcopter, Loler, ..." verderben anderen den Spielspaß und sind unerwünscht.

*

Alles weitere findet ihr im vorrübergehenden Forum unter:
http://www.gilde-nebellegenden.de.vu/​*
MfG Angram


----------



## Angram. (4. Dezember 2006)

Mit einem neuen Forum suchen die "Nebellegenden" auch weiterhin nach Mitgliedern!

*http://www.gilde-nebellegenden.de.vu/*


----------



## Nanatsuya (5. Dezember 2006)

Ihr seid RP interessiert? Dann besucht unseren RP-Teil. Wir würden uns sehr über Teilnahme an diesem Rollenspiel Teil freuen.


----------



## Nanatsuya (9. Dezember 2006)

Schön das sich immer wieder einige zu uns verirren. Ihr könnt euch jedoch gern beteiligen, und nicht immer nur als besucher mitlesen


----------



## Angram. (12. Dezember 2006)

Die Nebellegenden suchen auch weiterhin begeisterte RP-PvE Spieler die sich einem Neubeginn auf einer neuen Welt stellen!


----------



## Angram. (18. Dezember 2006)

Scheut euch nicht. Seht euch nur um und sprecht uns im Forum oder im Teamspeak an.


----------



## Bl1nd (19. Dezember 2006)

Angram. schrieb:


> Scheut euch nicht. Seht euch nur um und sprecht uns im Forum oder im Teamspeak an.



habens kapiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angram. (19. Dezember 2006)

Dir zuliebe werde ich beim nächsten Mal ein einfaches */push* verwenden, ok?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nanatsuya (21. Dezember 2006)

Unsere Hallen haben nun eine Erneuerung hinter sich, und warten in neuem Gewand auf eure Ankunft.


----------



## Angram. (27. Dezember 2006)

/ push


----------



## Kharell (29. Dezember 2006)

Erfolgsversprechend, nette Leute denke ich. Schickes Forum. Viel viel Erfolg...


----------



## Angram. (4. Januar 2007)

So langsam wird es ernst.
Das Addon kommt bald und unsere Gilde wächst und wächst.

Schaut doch einmal vorbei!

http://www.gilde-nebellegenden.de.vu

Auf bald!


----------



## Kharell (6. Januar 2007)

/push

Eine RP-Gilde muss man fördern.


----------



## Duath (7. Januar 2007)

Wenn´s doch nur Horde auf dem neuen RP-PvP Server wäre...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amina (7. Januar 2007)

Duath schrieb:


> Wenn´s doch nur Horde auf dem neuen RP-PvP Server wäre...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wir gehen auf einen Rp-pvp und fangen auf der Hordenseiten an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
http://www.shadow-fists.de.vu/
schau einfach mall vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anthonidas (11. Januar 2007)

/push


----------

